# Hardwood Edging on Counter Tops - Pre or Post laminate?



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

When building counter tops with hardwood edging, I've read where it says to put the edging on first then apply the laminate then trim as usual. Does it have to be done this way? I was thinking I would glue down the laminate first then the hardwood. Wouldn't this allow the hardwood to hide the edges of the laminate?

BTW, I'm building a top for a new router table (cabinet actually) if that makes any difference.

As always, thanks for your help!

Chunk


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

If you want the laminate on top of the edge banding then put the edge on first. Put the laminate on the top and trim first, then add the edge banding to hide the edge of the substraight and laminate.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

all depends on how good your jointing is laminating after tends to hide your sins


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

>> all depends on how good your jointing is laminating after tends to hide your sins

Hardwood edging then laminate it shall be then. lol

I'm planning on using biscuits to align the edging but sometimes biscuits are a hit and miss with me. I can install 50 near perfect biscuits then I'll fight the next 50. I'm hoping the new Dewalt Plate Joiner that I got today will help but something tells me it's a technique issue and not a tool issue.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it tends to make a better edge if you trim last. I often bevel the hardwood when I trim the wood and laminate which makes a nice looking edge.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is the technique. Use a router with a slot cutting blade and cut a continuous groove in the edge of the counter-top. Then you place biscuit cuts in the edging material. This way you do not have to worry about lining up the slots, because they will all align. Just be careful that the depth from top edge to center of slot on the edging is correct. Make use of scrape to insure proper alignment and your good to go. This method actually reduces the time by about half. This method is very helpful for mitered edging as it is a little more forgiving when aligning, your lengths though have to be spot on.


----------



## kansas (Apr 7, 2008)

I made my own countertop a few months ago with hardwood edges. I have terrible luck with biscuits so I glued the hardwood to the particle board just ever so slighted above flush. After it dried I brought it down to level with a $20 block plane from sears. I have nearly no hand planing experience but it seamed to work very well for me. I then I glued the laminate over the entire panel and routed the edges flush with a flush trim bit and finally chamfered the edges. Then I taped off the edges of the laminate before finishing the solid wood.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

If I were making a router table I would put the laminate on first and then the hardwood for the same reason you want to, because it will look better. But Pommy is right, your joints have to be good looking.

Although I like Wayne's idea of beveling both the laminate and the hardwood.

Bothus


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

I've already made plans to bevel the edges, guess I could have stated that in my original post.

Well I've got that laminate down now. I'll tweak the edging starting tomorrow and maybe start working on getting the edging glued on.

Thanks to everyone for sharing your thoughts.

Chuck


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't forget to post pics.

Bothus


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

>> Don't forget to post pics.

Here ya' go!



Well here's a quick view of top with the edging on. I did glue the laminate first and then the edging using biscuits. The edging ended up being just a touch proud of the laminate, about 1/64". It took about 2 minutes to flush it with a block plane.

This is my first time really starting to appreciate hand tools and how easy they make fine tuning. My block plane is just a Stanley that I picked up this weekend that all I've done to it so far is unwrap it. No joke, took it out of the package and started turning knobs until it cut. I can't wait to see what it will do after I spend a little time with it.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice. Thanks for the photo.

Bothus


----------

